
Sheriffs want popular police-tracking app (Waze) disabled - koenigdavidmj
http://seattletimes.com/html/nationworld/2025546016_apxpolicetrackingapp.html
======
Someone1234
> They say one of the technology industry's most popular mobile apps could put
> officers' lives in danger from would-be police killers who can find where
> their targets are parked.

Couldn't the same people, assuming they exist at all, just use their eyes as
they drive past to gather the same information?

This is absolutely about revenue generation from traffic tickets, and nothing
at all to do with officer safety. Their argument doesn't even make any sense.

They just know that the public dislikes traffic tickets, but might be naive
enough to get behind the officer safety angle. It is a classic "won't someone
PLEASE think of the children" argument.

How about this as a compromise: Waze agrees to get rid of it in any state that
donates 100% of traffic ticket violation revenue to local public schools,
homeless shelters, and other non-police-connected charities?

Seems fair, and since police aren't arguing against this for revenue reasons
(or so they claim) they should get right behind that.

------
js2
_...could put officers ' lives in danger from would-be police killers who can
find where their targets are parked._

This is about speed traps and DUI checkpoints, and everyone knows it. At least
be honest about why you want it removed.

------
spacemanmatt
This is a little bit silly. I feel sorry for the poor judge or magistrate who
has to tell them "no".

------
hotgoldminer
How can tech be used to stem the rise in militarization, agro tactics, and
disproportionate weaponry?

------
kjs3
Won't someone think of the children or the terrorist have won.

